# 普通话标准化词 / 各方言共同词



## Youngfun

有人说普通话是个人造语言，虽然不完全是，但是在有些方面确实给我这个感觉。

比如普通话叫做理发，但是北京话叫做剃头，浙江话叫做剃头，台湾话叫做剃头。明明中国各个地方都用“剃头”这个词，为什么普通话还需要造个“理发”这个标准词？

还有“再见”。有一次听一个北京人说“再见”是一个很标准的词，一般北京话都用“再会”或别的词。我的方言里也用“再会”这个词。好像“再见”也是后来在标准普通话里才出现的词。


----------



## Frenchman in Taipei

Chinese learners learn only 理发 and 再见. There is simply not enough brain space to accommodate different regional expressions for me. 

The same can be said about 公共汽车.

Is it safe to say that I can expect, for example, 理发 and 公共汽车 are accepted/understood anywhere where Mandarin is spoken/understood? 

I, for one, would rather not use dialectal words and stick to the strict standard words.


----------



## Youngfun

Of course they would be accepted and understood.
In Mainland China 公共汽车 may be understood, but it would be a little odd, since it's normally called 公交车. While in Taiwan it's normally shortened to 公车.

Obviously, my point is not to refuse to use the standard words and instead using the dialectal words. But it's rather why the people who "invented" or, better codified, the Standard Mandarin have introduced these standard words 理发 再见，when throughout China are used 剃头 and 再会 by the folks in every day life before the introduction of the Standard Putonghua. By throughout China I mean very far places, that speak completely different dialects, from North to South.


----------



## mayingdts

这个话题,可能需要做些调查翻阅些资料才能进行. 事实上,在北京,现在很少能听到有人用"剃头"这一词. 剃头给我的感觉更多用于剃个光头或是在路边摊上花2元随便理个发, 而不是在理发店里精心修剪.


----------



## SuperXW

即使有“人造”成分，也是极少极少的一部分。
我记得看过以前的北京专家反对用“你好”这种打招呼方式，说这是人造的，别扭，不自然，他觉得还是“吃了吗？”好。
……但毕竟还是普及了。总比教全国人统一用“吃了吗”容易。
“剃头”很早了吧。“理发”这个词有可能是30年代上海那边造出来的（我瞎猜而已）。那个年代大城市开始开放，西化，商业化，引入或创造了一些现代词汇。
即使有些词汇是商业创造，该流行的也流行了，该接受的也该接受了。
你现在就叫全国的“理发馆”改称“剃头店”试试？
我30年前在北京出生，北京长大，现在告别时最常说的是“白白”。“再会”从来没听人说过，除了在电视台的晚会上，明显比“再见”正式多了。你说北京人还有什么“别的词”，恕我实在想不出来，回去看纪晓岚马三立补课去……？

基本上，我 反对 反对新词汇的……
到底有多少方言，多少人数在用“剃头”而不用“理发”，用“再会”不用“再见”，真的统计过吗？
如果这就要说普通话是“人造”的，那么，简体字，缩略语，英文音译，nba，cctv，白话文，火星文，甚至方言本身……你全有理由反对，累得很……
简体字才是汉语界明摆着最大的人造物体啦！又不见你反对…… -.-
人造的？当然了。还能是猪造的吗？一个人发明出一个新词，大家觉得有用，自然就普及了。没用自然就普及不了。怎么？还不能造新词啦？
如果你说是某个人自行推广的，无视大众意志，ok那是哪个人这么牛逼？应该有记录啊！哪个专家在哪部文件中推行的？除了猫主席、秦始皇、武则天可以一纸公文就让全国文字大改革，换个人推行下试试？
拜托要挑刺就挑有点意思的啦，非挑“理发”“再见”这么天天见的词，这不没事找事么……
（我没有激动，只是觉得说得理直气壮而已~大家仍然是探讨。）

所以我只反对打击地方文化，但不反对推广中央文化。


----------



## phill84

人造=evolving, 但是我不喜歡中央推行北方文化


----------



## mayingdts

推行啥北方文化了？不是东北小品或是乡村爱情类电视吧？


----------



## Martindehk

不是，但是听过不少例子，广东一带的报纸用广东话里的词汇会给政府指令改正，但是用北方的方言词汇（如：忽悠）就可以顺利过关。

说句实话，不是朋友当中有北方人的话，我真的不知道那些词的意思


----------



## mayingdts

大概可能会如此吧。但也没办法，谁让中央机关都在北方呢


----------



## SuperXW

phill84 said:


> 人造=evolving, 但是我不喜歡中央推行北方文化



我认为，“推广”其实没问题，长远看来是有利的，只是不应该限制或取缔地方文化。
注意“推广”的含义，“推广”是说你可以宣传它的好处，你自己的传媒多使用它，但“焚书坑儒”那不叫推广。
像某些官方要求：某某台某某新闻某某报必须用普通话播出，不能用方言，不能夹英语，这就无厘头了。
你尽可以出很多你认为“有利”的节目，你可以整“官方模式”，但是也要允许人家出自己的报纸和节目。文化性的东西，无论历史远近，无论用户多少，都是平等的。有人评价“文化的优劣性”，我觉得基本是扯淡。除非害死人的邪教组织，否则你拿什么标准来衡量“文化的优劣性”？
我在不同的地方跑，看到各地人（当然包括中央）都会因排外情绪而将问题扩大，觉得挺悲哀~
海纳百川，选择性吸收，不盲目排外~


----------



## BODYholic

Youngfun said:


> 明明中国各个地方都用“剃头”这个词，为什么普通话还需要造个“理发”这个标准词？



因为它在这个时代，已经失去了精准性。
所谓“剃头”，当然非得用剃刀。 “理发”用的又不是这玩意儿，不说“剃头”也是合乎逻辑合乎常理。
再来，普通话也没把“剃头”这词给完全淘汰呀！和尚，尼姑出家不都“剃头”吗？要弄个skinhead那也得“剃头”！
我就信你说北京话/浙江话都叫剃头。台湾话也叫剃头吗？据我所知，潮州话和广东话(飛髮)都不说“剃头”。那又该当何论？


----------



## Youngfun

词汇的多样性是好事，能使一个语言更丰富。但词汇的单一化就不是好事了，这使语言贫乏化。语言方面上，这个原则应该大家都同意吧，且不仅是语言的方面，还包括其它领域，尤其是自然界、生物界等。
换句话说：多了词儿是好事儿，发明了新词是好事。某些词不用了、被淘汰掉不是好事。当然也难免，毕竟不可能恢复所有被淘汰掉的词，更不可能恢复某些古文里的词。

不过俺也米别的意思……只是探讨一下普通话和方言的关系，为什么某些方言词，甚至是老北京话（SuperXW：注意，是老北京话，不是现代北京人说的话）的词，甚至是很多方言都用的词，没有被普通话吸收。
至少，在我个人的观点里，我觉得当时普通话应该尽量吸收活语言的词，人们真正生活里使用的词。可以制造新词，但是尽量别淘汰老百姓一直用的原有词。
如果在正式场合用“理发”这个词，在非正式场合下也可以继续使用“剃头”。
我说这些是因为以前读过一篇文章，也看过一个电视节目，得知老北京的理发师叫做“剃头匠”。当时就觉得很恰意，我们说“剃头”，（老）北京话也说“剃头”？那为什么普通话不用这个词呢？

需要说明的是，在我的方言里，是男性把短头发剪成、剃成更短，那个才叫“剃头”，当然也有女性简称短发。不包括女性把长的头发，用剪刀一剪，变成稍微短一点的头发。那个只能叫做“剪头发”。
我和BODYHolic对剃头的理解可能不一样。你说的剃头，我会说成“剃光头”。然而剃头不一定剃光。更何况，尤其是意大利的理发师给男人理发都完全不用剪刀了，只用电动剃刀机（不知道那个怎么叫的）。
虽然“剃头”不一定很精确，因为不一定是用剃刀理发的，但是这在很多方言的日常用于里成了习惯。
一般老百姓用的非正式词语的特点就是缺乏精确性。比如“洗发露”在口语里叫做“洗发水”，但是那个东西是水吗？甚至在我的方言里，“保鲜膜”叫做“保鲜纸”，但是那个东西又不是纸做的……
不过也可以把“剃”理解成引申义：“把某个东西上面的杂物除掉”……

但是，我也不觉得“理发”这个词很好。一般的人用理发这个词，指的是“剪发”的意思吧。但是小时候我在意大利上过周末的中文课，那时候学的是最基本的中文。老师问一个女同学：“你每多长时间理发？”。那个女同学也是来自温州家庭的，所以在家里的方言里不用“理发”这个词。她就回答：“每天理发！”。 结果大家都笑了……
估计她是理解成字面意思，理发=整理头发……
所以我觉得，如果是剪短头发的意思，用“剪发”这个词比“理发”好。

反正在北京，我们圈子包括来自各个国家的华人，有祖籍山东的、浙江的、台湾的等。我们之间在日常谈话中，都用“剃头”或“剪头发”，包括那个台湾的同学也用“剃头”。对我来说，”理发“是书面语。

关于“你好”，确实中国人见面时还是问“吃了吗”多一点。
还是“吃了吗”更传统，“更中国”。
这个问题我跟另外一个中国人也讨论过。一般西方人学中文最大的一个误解，是把“你好”理解成 hi, salut, hola, ciao, oi 等等，导致刚学汉语的老外碰见朋友熟人时也打招呼说“你好”，结果很别扭。
一般中国人碰见熟人可能更喜欢说带动词的句子，有具体意思的话，比如“吃了吗？”、“来了？”、“去哪里？”等等。所以现在中国的年轻人碰见朋友不知道说什么，就模仿西方人改用嗨、哈罗，就省事了。

关于“再会”现在变成特别正式的词也不奇怪，别的语言也有类似的情况。
古代英语分 you（您）和 thou（你），前者是正式的，后者是非正式的。现在第二人称通用you，thou被淘汰了。结果现在 you 变成非正式的，而thou变成非常正式的词，只出现在圣经、文学作品、历史片子，等等。南美某些国家的西班牙语和巴西葡萄牙语也有类似的情况。
意大利语也有很多词语既是佛罗伦萨方言土语，又是文学专用词，比如 spengere, codesto 等。


----------



## mayingdts

楼上，你所谓的活的语言，是指什么呢？换言之，何为活的语言？何为普通话？有何依据说剃头不属普通话的范畴？普通话不属于活的语言么？
ps：剃头是很普通的普通话，不懂你在质疑什么。而且我没听见过“保鲜纸”的说法，只有“保鲜膜”


----------



## Martindehk

Youngfun said:


> 古代英语分 you（您）和 thou（你），前者是正式的，后者是非正式的。现在第二人称通用you，thou被淘汰了。结果现在 you 变成非正式的，而thou变成非常正式的词，只出现在圣经、文学作品、历史片子，等等。南美某些国家的西班牙语和巴西葡萄牙语也有类似的情况。



这个说法不完整/会误导，好像在说 只有“you”才会在文本上出现，而 “thou” 是口语词。
实际上， “thou” 也会在文本上出现，是正式英语用词，只是他谈的“你”是一个比较亲密的人。


----------



## Youngfun

@Martindehk:
对，谢谢你，我确实没有表达清楚。

@mayingdts:
活的语言就是人们用于日常沟通的语言，比如家长教孩子说话用的，你去菜市场买白菜用的，你跟你朋友开玩笑用的，你跟家人聊天用的，等等。是一种不需要念书学会的语言，而是用来说话用的，是语言的本质。
普通话就是在学校里学、书面语里用的那种规范的语言。
普通话在被推广之前当然不是活语言……就算在北方，那时北京人讲北京土话，东北人讲东北土话，河北人讲河北土话。普通话是知识分子用的语言吧，是写字的时候用的语言吧。
然而普通话的形成也不是100%的京片子，也吸收了别的方言的词，也新造了一些规范的词。

剃头作为“理发”的意思，好像不是很规范的普通话……

“保鲜纸”可能只有浙江的温州话、青田话才用。


----------



## Miyazakehime

就楼主所举的那个例子，个人觉得“理发”是书面语，而“剃头”是口语。= =
而方言是口语，与书面语没有什么可比性


----------



## Martindehk

“保鲜纸”可能只有浙江的温州话、青田话才用。

不是呀。至少香港人（当然是说港式广东话）也是这么叫，我想广东省说粤方言的人应该大都这么讲。


----------



## Youngfun

发现我们方言里很多说法跟香港的用法类似，比如礼拜、礼拜日（周日）、页/版（SuperXW开的主题）、耶教（我们说耶稣教）等。


----------



## fmcti

我周围的人都说剪头或剪头发。基本不说剃头或理发。


----------



## Youngfun

我周围也是，听到的“剪头、剪头发”比“理发”多。


----------

